

Learn while doing? - thehickmans

I'm not a naturally born coder, don't have a CS background, and my career has been more on the sysadmin, project management and IT management side of things. I've always loved building things and I've got several ideas for web apps floating around in my mind. I've done a bit of tinkering in csh, vbscript, asp, javascript, so I'm not starting from absolute zero. To get myself started on this new path, I'm thinking of building some "fun" apps as educational exercises, and then moving to bootstrap some of the ideas that I think people may pay for.<p>Has anyone else gone through this process to having a viable startup or is it the domain of the CS grad?
======
qhoxie
This has been done plenty, and the educational execise apps are a really good
way to get started.

Find a language that feels right with your way of thinking, and perhaps one
that will also be applicable for your sysadmin duties (if that is still
relevant).

------
nickfox
I have been coding for about 12 years now. I do not have a CS degree. I am
working on building startups. My major emphasis has been buiding 3-tier web
sites with .NET, mostly because .NET is what you find in large corporate
environments. I belong to a mailing list in Seattle that has to do with tech
entrepreneurs. One of our recent discussion has been on what "stack" you use
to build out your website. There are basically 2 schools, the first is the
LAMP stack (linux, apache, MySQL and PHP) and the second is .NET/SQL Server.
You just need to pick one and go for it.

If you are using csh is sounds like you're already in the linux camp, so I
would recommend the LAMP stack. One thing that is quite popular right now
amongst tech startups is Ruby on Rails. That would be a good thing to learn.
Not only to build your startup but if you get good you can contract yourself
out to others. Here are a good set of tutorials to learn RoR.

[http://www.digitalmediaminute.com/article/1816/top-ruby-
on-r...](http://www.digitalmediaminute.com/article/1816/top-ruby-on-rails-
tutorials)

hope this helps Nick

------
ryanwaggoner
Create something you care about and have fun doing it...you never know where
it will go.

And don't worry too much about having the "right" background. The great thing
about the web, and technology in general, is that it enables people without
the right background or pedigree to turn the world upside down.

Just go do it.

------
CaptainMorgan
As a suggestion, based on your background, pointed out by qhoxie, and provided
your Javascript history, I think Perl would be a great language to do your
sysadmin, educational and general fun apps. I think you'll find it very fun
and highly useful. Hypothetically, it should transition well into those paying
apps you touch upon.

I haven't gone through the startup process you speak of, but I can tell you
it's not just limited to the CS grads.

Best of luck to you!

------
JoelSutherland
As Fred Brooks says, "build one to throw away."

Speaking as someone with a CS degree, I can say that the Computer Science is
not the hard part of making a good application. Rather, it is the domain
knowledge. Build something you and others will want from the start.

The programming will come -- the biggest challenge is creating something
people want.

------
prakash
In a lot of cases, learn by doing == Startup.

------
noodle
startups are for anyone, and some people learn best while doing.

if you have the time and a good idea, go for it

------
blogimus
a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step.

its never too late to start, just look at Grandma Moses.

